# Kit born with eyes open



## PendergrassRanch

A couple weeks ago, one of my does kindled 13 kits.  2 were DOA, 11 alive.  One kit had its eyes open.  I've never seen anything like it.  People mentioned "Max Factor" but since it is a recessive gene, both parents have to have it.  The doe is a Cal/Flemish.  The buck is a 9lb broken mutt.

The kit was small but not the smallest in the litter.  She was always fat and thriving so I let her be.  She turned a greyish color not long after being born.  Her fur came in "ermine" and she is growing up just as well as the others.  












Thought you guys would enjoy this


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Here she is with the doe


----------



## GLENMAR

That was a really big litter.


----------



## P.O. in MO

That's something I haven't seen before.   Thanks for posting all the pics.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

GLENMAR said:


> That was a really big litter.



It was this does largest so far but also only her 3rd litter.  Her sister just kindled 13 a few days ago.


----------



## aksrabbitgirl

wholy cow thats awesome how many days was s
he prego when she had them?


----------



## PendergrassRanch

She was on day 30/31. I don't count the day of breeding as the first day.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Thought I would update and let you know that little miss Demon baby passed.  She developed a large hernia and was doing fine until I found her one morning.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sorry to hear that you lost her, though I can't help but wonder if the two conditions (open eyes, hernia) may be in some way related. 

My understanding of the Max factor is that is a problem specific to Netherland Dwarfs (I had a few Max factor babies turn up in one particular line of Dwarfs). Since you are talking about commercial sized rabbits, I'd think it a bit unlikely that your mutt buck would be carrying it, and highly unlikely that your Cal/Flemish doe would be. Still, I suppose that if a mutation happens once, it can happen again somewhere else (or something very like it, at any rate).


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Bunnylady said:


> Sorry to hear that you lost her, though I can't help but wonder if the two conditions (open eyes, hernia) may be in some way related.
> 
> My understanding of the Max factor is that is a problem specific to Netherland Dwarfs (I had a few Max factor babies turn up in one particular line of Dwarfs). Since you are talking about commercial sized rabbits, I'd think it a bit unlikely that your mutt buck would be carrying it, and highly unlikely that your Cal/Flemish doe would be. Still, I suppose that if a mutation happens once, it can happen again somewhere else (or something very like it, at any rate).



My thoughts precisely.  I do believe she was a genetic mess from the beginning, or she just did not develop properly and was "forgotten" about by the mother body.  It was an interesting case. I did not have the heart to do a necropsy, which I regret.


----------



## country herd

That's interesting! Nice litter 2!


----------



## samssimonsays

I have seen this before. I had one baby born last year like this. I am sorry you lost her. Mine is still thriving and growing like a weed. It has been known to happen but it is rare. Mine also had a small tuft of hair on top of his head landing him the name Alfie, now Alfred. He was right on his due date and in a litter of 12. You are not alone and it sounds like a fluke. She had eyes so my guess is she was healthy just a goofy occurrence. If you breed the pair again and it happens again, I would be a little concerned but I would be skeptical it would be anything bad genetic wise, just freaky.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

PendergrassRanch said:


> A couple weeks ago, one of my does kindled 13 kits.  2 were DOA, 11 alive.  One kit had its eyes open.  I've never seen anything like it.  People mentioned "Max Factor" but since it is a recessive gene, both parents have to have it.  The doe is a Cal/Flemish.  The buck is a 9lb broken mutt.
> 
> The kit was small but not the smallest in the litter.  She was always fat and thriving so I let her be.  She turned a greyish color not long after being born.  Her fur came in "ermine" and she is growing up just as well as the others.  View attachment 2238View attachment 2239View attachment 2240View attachment 2241View attachment 2242
> 
> Thought you guys would enjoy this


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Enjoyed the pictures, haven't  bred our NZW yet as i have been busy with the goat situation,  and such. They sure are sweet looking ...


----------

